# River Access Awards



## ThinTanLine (Sep 9, 2009)

*BoatU.S. Recreational Boating Access Award Seeks Entries:
Deadline Is October 1, 2009

*ALEXANDRIA, VA, September 9, 2009 - Residential development, poor land use planning, highest-use tax rates, and even sometimes public indifference make it hard for boaters to get to the water, but ultimately, the lack of boating access is a local issue. But there are answers. BoatU.S. wants to share recent successful grassroots solutions to the problem. The nation's largest boat owners group will recognize those who are turning the tide through its national Recreational Boating Access Award . However, time is running out -- nominations are due October 1, 2009.

The BoatU.S. Recreational Boating Access Award will honor an individual, group, government body, business or non-profit organization that has succeeded in preserving or improving public waterway access. Judges will look at four criteria: First, the challenges faced in retaining or increasing access in an area; Second, the direct impact or measurable results of the solution; Third, the level of success in increasing awareness of the issue in a community and; Fourth, "repeatability," or the ability to take the successful approach and adopt it in other areas. 

Examples of solutions could include creative public/private partnerships, changes in land use planning or permitting processes, tax incentives, legislation or public ballots, publicity or public education. Eligible activities include those undertaken in the last three years. 

Winners will be announced by October 31, 2009. To apply or for more information including a look at last year's winners, go to www.BoatUS.com/gov/AccessAward .

Nominate your project today!


----------



## PepperEvans (Sep 21, 2009)

This is a brilliant idea. It'll get more people into the boating industry, I just hope they join out of sincerity and not just to bring home the bacon.


----------

